# new ff member



## flame (Dec 19, 2008)

hello everyone!
just joined ff recently and have statrted using chat which has already helped! so i'm liking this website!! great!!

so anyways, my story goes:- me and dh have been trying for just over 6 years to have a baby, and it just hasnt happened, gosh theres so much to say but to briefly sum it up, all the tests i have had have come back clear!! 
my dh has had 1 semen analysis which resulted in no sperm so the doc adviced us to redo the test and ever since he has been putting it off, (i think hes scared of the result). Finally he has agreed and weve booked a test on 5th jan! 

but im really worried about the results too and fear we'll never be able to have children, 
and its real difficult cos i ifeel that every1 around me are having babies, and im the only 1 who doesnt. 

well thanx for listening hope to keep in touch withh all!


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hi n welcome  
me newbie 2  
goodluck for 5th jan it must be hard 4 ur fella 2 redue this test coz of the last 1   
good on him im sure itll work out ok
where theres a will theres a way 

think positive   

im sure from readin lots of posts on ere ur know ur not the only 1 even though it does feel like it sometimes   

take care n keep on smilin
our day will come
av a wicked      

love xxx lisa xxx


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi flame!

Lots of hugs to you!    Six years is such a long time and I know what it's like to feel like you're surrounded by babies. 

I'm sorry I can't really help with your situation but I didn't want to read and run. I'm sure a lovely Mod will be along shortly to provide you with lots of helpful links. All I know is that producing no sperm isn't necessarily the end of the road as there are a few things the docs can try. There's a lovely lady on my cycle buddies thread who is currently walking around on her 2ww with 2 embryos inside even though her DH has azoospermia.

Best of luck for Jan 5th!

xxx


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi 

We had the same result as you 4 years ago. After alot of tests which I can tell you about if you need to I have just atarted IVF traetment using ICSI.

Never thought we would get here and we found all the info out ourseleves.

Good luck for the next test


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

flame, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Firstly  
It's perfectly understandable that you'll be a bit scared of the result. Worth bearing in mind that there could be any number of reasons why there was no sperm on the first sample so please don't start thinking the worst just yet... I know that's hard. It's also worth bearing in mind it makes 3 months to make good sperm from stractch and somethign daft like a bad cold etc. can severely affect sperm count for up to 3 months afterwards. Just a thought. If it did come down to a male factor problem, then there are lots of things that can be done to help now so it's not always the end of the line. PLease don't lose hope or faith. Just get that repeate test done ASAP and you will at least be able to get on the path to diagnosis and treatment. 

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## elainehb (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Flame,
We had similar problems, and when we started IVF, ICSI my hubby was so down because he had to keep trying to produce a sample to freeze for back up incase the one on the day was no good. Once you get that far the clinics are brilliant and so supportive. We have 2 back up samples frozen now, so if we ever get that far we will have something (it's me who is the problem now). The sperm count differs every time, but I really hope you get there in the end.
It was so scary and frustrating for my hubby, who wouldn't talk to me about it then, but has done since.  He said actually producing the sample for the test or ICSI is so difficult as it doesn't feel natural and all he could think about was 'what if it's no good again' which then made it even harder.  For months he was on a very healthy diet, which seemed to help. Lots of vitamins and zinc.
Really hope the future brings good luck your way.
Elaine
xx


----------



## flame (Dec 19, 2008)

thanx for all the lovely welcome replys

its nice to know there is lots of help and advice ( cos i was feeling real low , like i was the oddbod )


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Flame 

Remember feeling like you and feeling like we were the only one. Had to be strong as my husband felt so bad and didn't talk much.

It was a real shock, but lots of advice found on the net. Like I said before I can tell you all what we went through if you like.

Take care of each other 

Have a lovely day tomorrow

Amy K


----------



## flame (Dec 19, 2008)

Amy- thanks for all your help hopefully after my husband gets his SA results i'll get in touch with u for more advice on what to do next....

i know its difficult for a man to be told his got no sperm, hence they find it hard to talk about it...

i really dont know what we'll do if the results come back the same as last time    
what happens next


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Flame 

Once the result had come back the same and we had some thinking time. We contacted a clinic who run the tests again, they look at the sample in a lot more depth and were a lot more helpful than the hospital who just told us that was that.

Keeping everything crossed for you both. 

Catch up again when you are ready.

Amy


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Flame

Just wshing you luck for tomorrow. 

Take care   and be strong 

Amy x


----------



## flame (Dec 19, 2008)

thanx amy,  

its very soon , now hope all goes well


----------

